# Guess I’ll be the first....



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I was expecting to see a couple reports by now on the opener, but nothin. So I’ll share mine.

birds were on fire. I called in 2 toms right off the roost. They hit the ground running straight towards us. Had them in full strut at 15 yards when we did the ol 1,2,3 on them.

may 3rd seems to be my day for some reason. 8 of the 10 GS birds I’ve killed have been on the 3rd.

hope everyone else has time to get out and take advantage of a great opportunity that we have here.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I dropped into my old reliable spot this am.....
Not a track, not a feather, not a gobble. 
But is was windy and cold. I'll be wandering in there off and on. I usually get mine towards the end of the hunt in that area anyway. 
I did see a ton of deer. Most I've seen since last summer. Lots of yearlings. Was quite surprised. Didn't see much down low all winter. 
Was a nice morning.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

In the 3 places I went, 2 with my daughter, we could get them to talk but they would not come in. In one case we snuck into a flock to about 80 yards but couldn't get him to leave the hens. Maybe I need more patience. Or better calling abilities.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Way to get it done!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Look at the variations in the coloring of those two birds...same area, even the same flock...still think every bird with white tail feathers is a Merriams


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Congrats Moose!

Tried a different area I hadn’t hunted in 10 years in SE Utah. Have a work inspection in Moab Tuesday and throught “why not”? Had some gobblers above me, but they got whacked by someone else. Been quiet since then...


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

My wife and the twins wanted to get out of the house when I got home from work, so we stopped and bought me a tag and went for a ride up the canyon to take a look at one of the areas I usually hit later in the season, had a couple hens and one tom out feeding, five minutes later it was over. Nice first hunting trip for the babies.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats to all of the successful hunters! I flat forgot the hunt had even opened.  Maybe if I get a wild hair up the Kazoo, I'll get a tag and venture out.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> Look at the variations in the coloring of those two birds...same area, even the same flock...still think every bird with white tail feathers is a Merriams


Have shot many Merriams over the years with creme colored tail tips you'd think was a Rio.

This is a true-blue Merriams my daughter shot in April. Lots of white in the wing


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Turkeys to me are some of the most beautifully colored birds around. They were a pain to put together before I retired from the "skin moving" trade.


----------



## SMuschamp (Nov 16, 2020)

I managed to catch this guy on opening morning. He was going nuts across the canyon, flew over to where I was set up separated by 20-30 yards of brush. We talked back and forth for a while, with him besting me after I got impatient and made a move. I followed up the ridge all the while quickly laying down or taking cover while calling back and forth with each other. At one point he gave me a shot at his head on a ridgeline, while most likely safe I still passed. Up the ridge more he met up with 3-4 more Jakes/Toms and became less interested in me. I was about to give up on the pursuit when I got all gobblers responding on the other side of a patch of scrub oak. I peered through to the clearing and there was this first gobbler no more than 20 yards away. Overall such a fun morning, my first ever turkey down and an experience I will remember forever. 

PS - next time I'll try to get better pictures.


----------

